# Rose Multicross 3000



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/rose-pro-dx-multicross-3000-compact/aid:577073

I have been dithering as to whether to buy a road bike or MTB for some time. If the latter I would rig it with slicks for riding mainly on lanes in the Lake District. Also considering a CX as possible ideal compromise.

I just want a comfy bike for 1-3 hour rides. I am 55 and hill walking fit but have not been on a bike for some time due to a climbing accident.

I would prefer a comfy/relaxed riding position.

At the weekend i managed to borrow a Cannondale Synapse Carbon for a couple of hours and I was really unhappy on it. It was quick but so uncomfortable, I felt every bump and just did not enjot it at all.

The Rose looks good to me. Fairly light, high spec' and with some of the new Magura MT Discs. I would be happy with the flat bars too but would fit bar ends as well.

It can also be fitted with Schwalbe Marathon Supreme Evos which would roll well and be comfy too.

I also like the fact that the chainset is a compact rather than the usual 46/36 CX fitment.

Do you think this is a decent bike and if it would meet my needs better than an MTB fitted with slicks?

Are there any better options?


----------



## VamP (14 Mar 2012)

I don't really have an opinion on this bike, but would suggest you post your query in general as not all that many people will see it in here, and it is not really a cyclocross specific question that you are asking.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Mar 2012)

VamP said:


> I don't really have an opinion on this bike, but would suggest you post your query in general as not all that many people will see it in here, and it is not really a cyclocross specific question that you are asking.


 
Ok - ta.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (17 Jul 2012)

That's a lovely looking bike and pretty light. I am in 2 minds whether to get a CX bike or a flat bar roadbike for commuting and that looks like a great choice. I was going to say that the compact chainrings would put me off but there is an option for a triple if required. The wider tyres should make it much more comfortable over poor road surfaces than the thin ones fitted to a Synapse.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Jul 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I also like the fact that the chainset is a compact rather than the usual 46/36 CX fitment.


 
that _is_ a compact...


----------

